# GPU-Z Not Showing Correct VRAM



## mutleyman7 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi
Currently running a Dell Precision with a Quadro 6000 and Tesla C2075.
Both cards have 6000MB of  DDR5 VRAM.
However GPU-Z shows only 5376MB per card.
Any particular reason for this difference?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2017)

what do you see under advanced -> cuda?


----------



## Maban (Oct 26, 2017)

ECC?


----------



## mutleyman7 (Oct 27, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> what do you see under advanced -> cuda?


For the Quadro 6000 5376MB.  However the Tesla C2075 


is showing its full 6144MB.


----------



## mutleyman7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Maban said:


> ECC?


Yes ECC memory. Would that make a difference? Thanks,


----------



## Maban (Oct 27, 2017)

mutleyman7 said:


> Yes ECC memory. Would that make a difference? Thanks,


*Note: With ECC on, a portion of the dedicated memory is used for ECC bits, so the available user memory is reduced by 12.5%.
(e.g. 6.144 GB total memory yields 5.376 GB of user available memory.)

That could explain it for the Quadro 6000, but ECC is disabled for the C2075.


----------



## mutleyman7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Maban said:


> *Note: With ECC on, a portion of the dedicated memory is used for ECC bits, so the available user memory is reduced by 12.5%.
> (e.g. 6.144 GB total memory yields 5.376 GB of user available memory.)
> 
> That could explain it for the Quadro 6000, but ECC is disabled for the C2075.


Thanks for that. Just shows you are never to old to learn something new :--))


----------

